# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Rception de trame Ethernet

## andousht

Bonjour,

je suis tudiant et je voudrais dsencapsuler une trame ethernet, est-ce que quelqu'un connat un logiciel qui envoie une trame gratuitement pour que je puisse essayer de la dcoder ?

----------


## titiri

Bonsoir,

     Je vous conseille WireShark.

Cdlt

----------

